# Savinelli balsa system



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

does this work? was thinking about dedicating my 
Savinelli pipe to aromatics since it has the balsa system. (suppose to keep it cooler ands dryer) Good idea or not? the guy that had it never used the balsa.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

the balsa comes in triangles so some of the tar is collected by it but to be honest i rarely used it. the balsa also soaks up the moisture so i always took the filter out since it was wet. if you use it too long it can get pretty funky smelling too. the filters are cheap enouh that you could get a package and try them out. if i had some left i would send them. my sav is a brandy glass roma rusticated of course and was the first good pipe i ever bought way back in 87 my second year in college.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a 5 pack of them (balsa) Maybe I will give them a before and after try. 
my savinelli is a roma rusticated also.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re:UPDATE Savinelli balsa system*

The balsa system rocks! man that thing catches a lot of moisture. I like it and will keep using it.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

I dunno... I have a couple wood filter system pipes and the filters have never done much for me. I get a gurgle every now and then out of one of my pipes, but I usually(and this may be a faux pas) just blow gently back through the pipe to get the liquid out of the stem.

I am thinking about sending off a pipe or two to get 'opened up' as described in this article:

http://naspc.org/airflow.htm

if anyone is interested I can post a thread if and after I have one opened up.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Nooner said:


> I dunno... I have a couple wood filter system pipes and the filters have never done much for me. I get a gurgle every now and then out of one of my pipes, but I usually(and this may be a faux pas) just blow gently back through the pipe to get the liquid out of the stem.
> 
> I am thinking about sending off a pipe or two to get 'opened up' as described in this article:
> 
> ...


I gave Jim a call and bit the bullet - I am sending off 10 or 11(I don't remember and I packed the box while we were talking).

We ending up speaking for a little over an hour and I am a convert. I intended to send him a few of my pipes that had a really tight draw, but decided to send a bunch of other pipes that I think are good candidates AND a few regulars to see if I can subjectively evaluate the change in a pipe that already smokes well... I will start a new thread, but if what Jim told me is true and what others have written is true, I can't wait to give these guys a run!


----------

